# Service power steering



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Could still be under warranty. Why not bring it into the Dealer?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the b2b warranty is 3 years 36,000 miles. It transfers to new owners. As long as it's not a salvage title. 

Give the age, I'd suspect the battery is going south. I think most Gen1 users got 2-3 years out of the factory battery. It could also be battery connections.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I keep getting crap that my warranty is almost expired.

The car itself is almost 3 years old. But I'm a little over 2 months from 2 years ownership.

By the time I've actually owned it 3 years. I'll probably be around 21k miles. The car itself will be just over 4 years.

It was built August 26, 2016. I bought it September 27, 2017. 
13 months later. 117 miles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Warranty goes with the car starting on its original in service date/mileage........does not matter how many owners it has had.
Let a dealer figure this out while the warranty is still valid.

Rob


----------

